# Ajudas equipamento



## CapoPina (2 Mar 2010 às 21:13)

Bem

Pessoal vou comprar uma estação meteorológica e como não há muitos euros para gastar estou a pensar em comprar esta Davis Vantage Vue

Podem me dizer se é uma boa compra?.

Abraços


----------



## Daniel Vilão (2 Mar 2010 às 23:31)

CapoPina disse:


> Bem
> 
> Pessoal vou comprar uma estação meteorológica e como não há muitos euros para gastar estou a pensar em comprar esta Davis Vantage Vue
> 
> ...



Para principiante é muito boa, aliás, é boa para qualquer um e se te estiveres a iniciar agora, é uma estação para teres durante uns anos, bem durará e estará sempre à altura, pois é de uma gama praticamente de topo.


----------

